# Question! Overhead camera?



## AllyMcDoodle (May 2, 2019)

Hello! Newbie here. I love my M3 but I miss the overhead cameras in my X5, especially when I'm parking. I was wondering if this is something Tesla can add on? I'm hoping the technology is already there and it's just a software update? Thoughts?? Is it readily available for M3s with auto pilot?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

AllyMcDoodle said:


> Hello! Newbie here. I love my M3 but I miss the overhead cameras in my X5, especially when I'm parking. I was wondering if this is something Tesla can add on? I'm hoping the technology is already there and it's just a software update? Thoughts?? Is it readily available for M3s with auto pilot?? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 25486


Welcome fellow Jersey 3 and congrats! 

I don't see why not, but no it's not part of ANY AP/FSD package as of yet.

The cameras and all other tech needed are in place...would love to see this happen! Just a matter of time I say....


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

I've had my Model 3 for 5 days now and I had this exact same thought this morning. I've been spoiled by the 360 camera on my Mercedes. I'm guessing this car has better hardware for it than my Mercedes so it almost seems like a waste to not have this feature available. I'm wondering if maybe they are concerned about how to handle transitioning the uses of the cameras (for 360 view versus normal purposes) or something? 

Who knows - but I 100% agree with you on this.


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

I really really want this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> The cameras and all other tech needed are in place...would love to see this happen! Just a matter of time I say....


From what I understand, the cars with the 360 overhead camera views have a couple camera positions that Tesla does not have. they generally have a camera under each side mirror and the front bumper pointed down to the pavement. These with the backup camera is what are merged together for the overhead 360 view. Tesla doesn't have cameras showing the immediate pavement forward of the middle of the car.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> From what I understand, the cars with the 360 overhead camera views have a couple camera positions that Tesla does not have. they generally have a camera under each side mirror and the front bumper pointed down to the pavement. These with the backup camera is what are merged together for the overhead 360 view. Tesla doesn't have cameras showing the immediate pavement forward of the middle of the car.


Small differences, Yes, but it should be doable as it stands.

I mean none of the other cars have 3 forward facing cameras recording as dash cams. On top of that the side signal/fender cams PLUS the A-pillar cams have the side views covered IMO.

Overall 360 view might look a bit different, but the imaging and general angles are there and active.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I agree that all of the camera angles aren't perfect, but figure they can stitch something together. I'm thinking they can't give us everything at once, that would spoil 6 months from now and a year from now. you are correct a few cars have had this a few years now, but none of them can delivery what we get from Tesla, so trade offs. They need a "to do" list. Provide some feedback to them and I would hope they would be able to delivery some type of this functionality one day, it may just look a little different.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I could see some kind of video buffer being used maybe to show stale footage of the front of the car (recorded earlier) to help fill in a 360° view, but that’d be a bit risky if conditions have changed.


----------



## nobrien1 (Nov 20, 2017)

I've tweeted to Elon multiple times about this but nothing so far.


----------

